# At what age do you worm kids... what do you use?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm guessing that most of you routinely worm kids before they are sold... and I wondered at what age and what you all use?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I usually worm my kids at a month old and usually use Strongid or Safeguard. I don't like worming them with anything strong until they are a few months old.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I do a fecal on each kid before they leave and only treat if needed. But I do my own fecal so there is no cost to it. If you are going to do it for sale purposes I would actually do it the day they leave since the stress of leaving could cause a heavy worm load.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I worm at weaning time ... 3 - 4 mths old. I have not had a need to do it any younger than this


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Molly's Herbal and start at 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Never before 30 days and preferably not until weaning at 60-90 days with Ivermec, if then. I use DE in my creep feed which they start eating pretty early.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

This will be my first year with any kids born on my farm, but when I bought 2 doelings last year they were wormed with Valbazen before I got them. I've never given my does anything but Molly's Herbal, so I may just use that for the babies too. Or I may use Valbazen since it seemed to work fine too. I haven't actually decided yet. I like to avoid chemicals whenever possible, but I also want to make sure they're covered when they go to their new homes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first worming is done 3-4 mos ONLY if needed; with Ivermectin. Other areas might require different classes cause we all are in different climates.
I dont worm anybody going for meat. 
If they are going to a new home they get it the day they leave & new owner takes it from there.


----------

